# Diagrama scaner RASTHER TM531 TecnoMotor



## torres.electronico (Feb 26, 2016)

Buenas...
Hace unos días arranque a reparar un scaner TecnoMotor (RASTHER TM531) y logre que ahora encendiera, pero me quedo el fallo de comunicacion; El tema esta en que es tricapa y me estoy volviendo mono para levantar todo el circuito. Por casualidad, alguien tiene el diagrama o experiencia reparando estos equipos?
Saludos y desde ya, gracias por toda info que me puedan aportar.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 26, 2016)

hola





torres.electronico dijo:


> Buenas...
> Hace unos días arranque a reparar un scaner TecnoMotor (RASTHER TM531) y logre que ahora encendiera, pero me quedo el fallo de comunicacion; El tema esta en que es tricapa y me estoy volviendo mono para levantar todo el circuito. Por casualidad, alguien tiene el diagrama o experiencia reparando estos equipos?
> Saludos y desde ya, gracias por toda info que me puedan aportar.


espero te sirva el link ., sigo buscando 

http://www.tecnomotorargentina.com.ar/descargas.html

http://www.tecnomotor.com.br/novo/index.php/manuais-de-produtos


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 26, 2016)

Gracias Loquis; ya me habia dado una vueltita por el 1er link, el segundo no lo habia visto... Es un lindo equipo al parecer; No tiene una electronica muy compleja, pero al no poder levantar el circuito un 100%, me pone en duda en varios puntos y no quiero desistir ahora que lo pude hacer arrancar.
El equipo permite ser alimentado desde la misma ficha de diagnostico; Como esta estaba en mal estado el cable y el conector, volaron la proteccion y palmo la fuente.
Hasta acá fue sencillo y a trasluz, mas o menos pude guiarme con las pistas que estan escondidas.... 
Ahora tengo que levantar todo el circuito de comunicacion  
Gracias por la mano que me estas dando



PD: el manual en grasilero dice: "Ao apresentar erro de comunicação, verifique se a ignição está ligada e se não 
existem  problemas  nos  contatos  entre  o  conector  de  diagnose  do  veículo  e  o 
Rasther. "


----------



## lonixcel978 (Jun 16, 2021)

Amigo tendrás por casualidad diagrama de cables de ese scanner yo compre uno hace poco esta actualizado a la última versión 20 pero necesito unos conectores c11/v2 el c37v2 y el x14
Tendrad esos diagramas para fabeicarlos


----------

